# Need half life help plz



## antelope07 (Mar 22, 2015)

The goal is drop fat, at present keto dieting (low carb) and have CJC 1295 to assist, T3, clen, letro on hand. Waiting on a few other things.

So, I want to run some tren/ test, might include masteron, not decided.,
Noticed an offering of 50mg/ml Testerone Propionate. 50mg/ml Drostanolone Di-Propionate. 50mg/ml Trenbolone Acetate (aka ultra rip) this blend makes some sense, may even be overkill for my needs.
These are comparatively short esters (ultra rip), I noticed, tren enanthate , mast enanthate and test enantahte separately and make my own similar but longer acting mix, but I have been away for a while and things have changed.

I kinda forgot a lot of stuff, help me out.  I want to drop weight, mass gains are fine but I have been killing myself.
Prev exp with third tren ace cycle was amazing but like 5 yrs ago, did not run test then, of any kind and killed it, kinda torn on need for test, some say primo with tren, really?:? So lost. Caber? Prami seems better. so many things have changed, I am trying to re educate my self.

main concern is ester and dose, prefer a long acting , low dose situation with keto diet and peptides, so tren ace. is an option, but was hoping to keep all with same ester and hopefully some degree of predictability and I am having some issues calculating half lives. 

I see many combos, long acting test, short mast and tren, ugh, can someone try to point me in the right direction. I didnt have so many options last time I put this together.
Ty


----------



## antelope07 (Mar 22, 2015)

100	50	25	12.5	6.25	3.125	1.5625	0.78125	0.390625	0.1953125	0.09765625	0.048828125	0.0244140625	0.0122070313	0.0061035156	0.0030517578	0.0015258789	0.0007629395	0.0003814697	0.0001907349																		
	50	25	12.5	6.25	3.125	1.5625	0.78125	0.390625	0.1953125	0.09765625	0.048828125	0.0244140625	0.0122070313	0.0061035156	0.0030517578	0.0015258789	0.0007629395	0.0003814697	0.0001907349																		
		50	25	12.5	6.25	3.125	1.5625	0.78125	0.390625	0.1953125	0.09765625	0.048828125	0.0244140625	0.0122070313	0.0061035156	0.0030517578	0.0015258789	0.0007629395	0.0003814697	0.0001907349																	
			50	25	12.5	6.25	3.125	1.5625	0.78125	0.390625	0.1953125	0.09765625	0.048828125	0.0244140625	0.0122070313	0.0061035156	0.0030517578	0.0015258789	0.0007629395	0.0003814697	0.0001907349																
				50	25	12.5	6.25	3.125	1.5625	0.78125	0.390625	0.1953125	0.09765625	0.048828125	0.0244140625	0.0122070313	0.0061035156	0.0030517578	0.0015258789	0.0007629395	0.0003814697	0.0001907349															
					50	25	12.5	6.25	3.125	1.5625	0.78125	0.390625	0.1953125	0.09765625	0.048828125	0.0244140625	0.0122070313	0.0061035156	0.0030517578	0.0015258789	0.0007629395	0.0003814697	0.0001907349														
						50	25	12.5	6.25	3.125	1.5625	0.78125	0.390625	0.1953125	0.09765625	0.048828125	0.0244140625	0.0122070313	0.0061035156	0.0030517578	0.0015258789	0.0007629395	0.0003814697	0.0001907349													
							50	25	12.5	6.25	3.125	1.5625	0.78125	0.390625	0.1953125	0.09765625	0.048828125	0.0244140625	0.0122070313	0.0061035156	0.0030517578	0.0015258789	0.0007629395	0.0003814697	0.0001907349												
								50	25	12.5	6.25	3.125	1.5625	0.78125	0.390625	0.1953125	0.09765625	0.048828125	0.0244140625	0.0122070313	0.0061035156	0.0030517578	0.0015258789	0.0007629395	0.0003814697	0.0001907349											
									50	25	12.5	6.25	3.125	1.5625	0.78125	0.390625	0.1953125	0.09765625	0.048828125	0.0244140625	0.0122070313	0.0061035156	0.0030517578	0.0015258789	0.0007629395	0.0003814697	0.0001907349										
										50	25	12.5	6.25	3.125	1.5625	0.78125	0.390625	0.1953125	0.09765625	0.048828125	0.0244140625	0.0122070313	0.0061035156	0.0030517578	0.0015258789	0.0007629395	0.0003814697	0.0001907349									
											50	25	12.5	6.25	3.125	1.5625	0.78125	0.390625	0.1953125	0.09765625	0.048828125	0.0244140625	0.0122070313	0.0061035156	0.0030517578	0.0015258789	0.0007629395	0.0003814697	0.0001907349								
												50	25	12.5	6.25	3.125	1.5625	0.78125	0.390625	0.1953125	0.09765625	0.048828125	0.0244140625	0.0122070313	0.0061035156	0.0030517578	0.0015258789	0.0007629395	0.0003814697	0.0001907349							
													50	25	12.5	6.25	3.125	1.5625	0.78125	0.390625	0.1953125	0.09765625	0.048828125	0.0244140625	0.0122070313	0.0061035156	0.0030517578	0.0015258789	0.0007629395	0.0003814697	0.0001907349						
														50	25	12.5	6.25	3.125	1.5625	0.78125	0.390625	0.1953125	0.09765625	0.048828125	0.0244140625	0.0122070313	0.0061035156	0.0030517578	0.0015258789	0.0007629395	0.0003814697	0.0001907349					
															50	25	12.5	6.25	3.125	1.5625	0.78125	0.390625	0.1953125	0.09765625	0.048828125	0.0244140625	0.0122070313	0.0061035156	0.0030517578	0.0015258789	0.0007629395	0.0003814697	0.0001907349				
																50	25	12.5	6.25	3.125	1.5625	0.78125	0.390625	0.1953125	0.09765625	0.048828125	0.0244140625	0.0122070313	0.0061035156	0.0030517578	0.0015258789	0.0007629395	0.0003814697	0.0001907349			
																	50	25	12.5	6.25	3.125	1.5625	0.78125	0.390625	0.1953125	0.09765625	0.048828125	0.0244140625	0.0122070313	0.0061035156	0.0030517578	0.0015258789	0.0007629395	0.0003814697	0.0001907349		
																		50	25	12.5	6.25	3.125	1.5625	0.78125	0.390625	0.1953125	0.09765625	0.048828125	0.0244140625	0.0122070313	0.0061035156	0.0030517578	0.0015258789	0.0007629395	0.0003814697	0.0001907349	
																			50	25	12.5	6.25	3.125	1.5625	0.78125	0.390625	0.1953125	0.09765625	0.048828125	0.0244140625	0.0122070313	0.0061035156	0.0030517578	0.0015258789	0.0007629395	0.0003814697	0.0001907349
100	100	100	100	100	100	100	100	100	100	100	100	100	100	100	100	100	100	100	100	49.9998092651	24.9998092651	12.4998092651	6.2498092651	3.1248092651	1.5623092651	0.7810592651	0.3904342651	0.1951217651	0.0974655151	0.0486373901	0.0242233276	0.0120162964	0.0059127808	0.0028610229	0.001335144	0.0005722046	0.0001907349

Above is how I calculated half life of hypothetical 12 week period (paste to excel, should make more sense) of enanthate ester using 100MG front load, and 50MG to maintain (i.e. 50mg every 10 days to keep having 50MG present) and it raised the question, at what point has this cleared the system? If the half life keeps decaying, its going to take like 6 months for an enanthate to completely be gone in theory right? So, in theory PCT is going to be much longer than anticipated, and imagine what 500MG would look like, I dont even think 6 months is enough for it to be gone, so how many half lives do we consider significant?
What I am trying to accomplish is consistent distribution of 50MG in this case, but as each week goes on, the week before and the week before would still be decaying, so in theory, I worry that each week the dose is creeping up 50MG this week, a little more next week and on and on, or will it just level out? I am not willing to find this out by trial and error, can someone help me understand this concern a bit better plz.


----------



## antelope07 (Mar 22, 2015)

I must have a calculation error but I cant get it to post properly formatted, hopefully someone here can help?

I do seem to have some kind of leprosy or something, no one ever replies to me anymore, wonder what I did wrong lol...


----------

